# Looking for Pearson 23 info



## marcberoz (Aug 15, 2003)

Hello All,
I've been looking at a Pearson 23 on Craigslist. Anyone have experience with this boat? I can't seem to find much info on it. I'd like to use it on Buzzards Bay, Massachusetts. 
Thanks
Marc


----------



## thesocket (Jun 28, 2011)

Howdy! I've got a Pearson 23 Sloop down here on Galveston Bay in Texas. I know of two other local ones as well.

Fire away with the questions!

In the meantime...

I'm assuming you're talking about the one listed in Marion. Appears to be hull #30 (based on sail number) but I don't know what type of keel is on it. There were a few options, mine is fin keeled. It was either built in Rhode Island or down here in League City, Texas.

Overall construction is pretty good. I've learned that Pearson generally made good boats, and although this was a late entry into the trailer-sailor craze of the 70's, it wasn't/isn't a shabby boat. Solid fiberglass hull, balsa cored deck.

The interior lacks headroom, and I wouldn't want more than a couple (maybe with small child) aboard for a weekend, but that all depends on how much you like camping. Same game as most similarly sized boats.

Under the berths should be integrated tubs that hold all sorts of gear, and there's plenty more storage under the v-berth up front. If you took the tubs out, you could stuff a lot more in there too.

My boat (Hull #10) doesn't have the mini-galley option, just companionway stairs, so I can't comment on function of that.

The cockpit is an excellent size for day sailing, plenty of room for 4 adults to sit, laid back. Over 6' long! The traveler set up is good too, in the forward cockpit area, stretching across the whole cockpit. The companionway is elevated, keeping water out of the cabin if you take some on. There's a handy compartment in the cockpit for a 3 gallon gas tank that keeps it out of your way. Plenty of storage in the sail locker as well.

The single lifeline seems to be a bit high, and there's no gate, so you're either ducking under it or high-stepping over to climb aboard.

A very solid boat on the water. Heavier than others in the same class (at 3500lbs), and doesn't carry as much sail area as some, but this thing is no slouch. Ballast (Fin Keel) is 1300lbs of lead down low really helping keep the boat very stable and forgiving. Likes to sail at 10-15deg and when winds have picked up to 15 gusting 20+, the rail never touched the water under full main and 100% jib. I would recommend reefing by the time the wind gets here though, as gusts exceeding 20 will bring on the weather helm. At 15 steady, the 100% jib and one reef in the main will have you back on track.

Under motor whilst in the kind of heavy chop we get around here in the bay, she'll hobby horse a bit, but once you raise the sails, she tightens up almost immediately, and pushes forward.

The shrouds are kinda outboard, so you can't sheet in real tight, but the boat points reasonably well. Upwind is straight forward and this boat doesn't get scary. It just cruises along, riding up and down the chop and swells as if on a picnic. Downwind is uneventful and if you've got an asymmetrical kite, it makes for a very fun ride. I've experienced no crazy rolling motion or uncomfortable ride - I single hand most of the time (hank on jib and all).

The rudder is outboard and is very responsive. This thing can turn on a dime.

At 20' of waterline, hull speed is right around 6kn and doesn't take much effort to attain and hold on to.

All in all, I think (beware of an owner's bias) this is an excellent boat in the 22-24' range. A great balance for all around performance and cruising fun. I've had experienced sailors aboard who have much larger vessels, and they all like the boat.

Pearson also made a catboat version of the 23, which you'll probably find more info on. I have various info that came with the ships papers, but on the net, it's a small fish in a big pond.

I have a video on YouTube, that although doesn't cover all the bases, it gives you an idea of what it looks like from the cockpit.


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

Pearson 23

Pearson 23C


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

Sailboatdata.com is the worlds largest sailboat database.


----------



## marcberoz (Aug 15, 2003)

Hello thesocket
Actually it was this swing keel model I was thinking about located in Darien, CT 
23ft 1980 Pearson Sailboat
I want a boat that can get into skinny water yet would be fairly stable in boisterous conditions. 
Now some questions.
Have you sailed against a swing keel model? How did it do?
Does the boat slice through chop under sail?
Is there sitting headroom throughout the cabin? 
Is there a preferred place to install a waste tank for the head? 
Any areas on the deck particularly prone to water intrusion & rot?
Is there solid fiberglass below the mast step, cleats & winches?
Any issues that I should be looking for?
Thanks for your help.
Marc


----------



## thesocket (Jun 28, 2011)

Marc,

I'd run across one in Marion: 1979 23' Pearson Sailboat and didn't realize two were for sale at the same time!

Have you sailed against a swing keel model? How did it do?
I haven't sailed side-by-side with the swing keel model, but I believe that most sold were swing keels. There are two local besides mine, and they're both swing keel. Communication I've had with one owner about their boat was that it was great. When they got it, they went through it it and had the pivot pin "repacked."

Does the boat slice through chop under sail?
With sails up, the boat slices through chop well. Obviously a bigger/heavier boat will do it better, but I have been pleasantly surprised at how the Pearson 23 handles the chop under sail. I wouldn't imagine the swing keel being too much different in this respect.

Is there sitting headroom throughout the cabin? 
Definitely. I'm not sure of actual headroom, but it's probably over 5'. I'm 6' and have to duck down in there, but when seated, there is a great deal of room.

Is there a preferred place to install a waste tank for the head? 
I have a porta-potti, so I'm not familiar with marine head installations on these boats, but if a holding tank was going anywhere, it would be under the v-berth or under the port berth. V-Berth a more likely candidate.

Any areas on the deck particularly prone to water intrusion & rot?
I suppose make sure to check all the usual areas (stanchion bases, fittings, genoa track, etc). The mast wiring fitting where it goes through the deck comes out behind a cabin light on my boat. That could be one place to check. The forward hatch is an oddball shape, so make sure the gasket material is in good order and properly seals.

Is there solid fiberglass below the mast step, cleats & winches?
The base under the mast step is elevated, and appears to be pretty solid. It sticks up a few inches above the deck. I haven't drilled through any of these parts to check to see what the coring material is in these areas. I don't take it easy on my boat and haven't noticed anything flexing or cracking around the winches, spring blocks (for jib sheets), etc.

Any issues that I should be looking for?
- Definitely check to make sure the swing keel is in good working order. Who knows what previous owners have put her through!
- Check the cockpit drain area for seepage, as water tends to stand around them in the gutters when it rains (good cockpit draining though). 
-Also, my boat has a seacock underneath the center of the cockpit (not sure what it's there for on my boat - which has no plumbing other than cockpit drains and manual bilge). I haven't had any problems with mine, but it is a hole in the boat!
- The compression post is fiberglassed in at the base. You can easily see it by pulling up the bilge cover closest to it. I've tried to shake the compression post to look for any movement, and there wasn't any.
- On either side of the bulkhead at the mast are wood panels screwed against the port and starboard liner. If you take these screws out, you can see the chain plates. IIRC, they're 1/8" thick stainless that protrude down 8-10" and are through bolted with stainless backing plates of equal size (through the bulkhead). Some wiring also runs through this area on the starboard side. 
- There is easy access to the fiberglass backing plates of the spring blocks as well (two small screws). You can pull those off and see some of the hull/deck joint to make sure it looks right. 
- I'm around 190lbs and can walk all over the deck, companionway hatch cover, etc without experiencing any flex whatsoever. I assume this should be the case with any of these.
- The lifelines are coated. Be wary of them if they're old.. you never know what rots beneath that coating!

Other than that, for the money (if it's sound) it's one hell of a 23' footer. My last keel boat was an Irwin 25, and I can tell you that (other than the interior space) the Pearson 23 was a MAJOR upgrade!

Oh, and if Marion is closer to you, maybe ask for a looksee at that boat before making the trek to CT to have a peek at the other.


----------



## marcberoz (Aug 15, 2003)

Actually, the Darien boat would be easier for me to get to. I currently live in Durham, Connecticut. Our Durham house is sold as long as the buyers get their financing. They are pre approved for their loan so we are hopeful that it is a done deal. If things go as planned we will move on May 30 to Falmouth. 

The Darien boat sits on a trailer & that is a definite plus for me. 

Thanks for your info. I'll let you know how it goes.
Marc


----------



## thesocket (Jun 28, 2011)

Marc,

Good luck with the house sale!

I agree that the trailer is a major bonus, and at that price, it's a tough deal to beat (if the boat is sound).

Let us know how it goes!



marcberoz said:


> Actually, the Darien boat would be easier for me to get to. I currently live in Durham, Connecticut. Our Durham house is sold as long as the buyers get their financing. They are pre approved for their loan so we are hopeful that it is a done deal. If things go as planned we will move on May 30 to Falmouth.
> 
> The Darien boat sits on a trailer & that is a definite plus for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## marcberoz (Aug 15, 2003)

Here's an update on the 2 boats I was interested in. The one in Marion is very likely sold. The owner has a deposit & seatrial is Tuesday. Don't know about the one in Darien. The owner doesn't answer his email. Arrrgh!!! 

If anyone is thinking of selling their Pearson in the area, I'd like to see it.

Marc


----------



## thesocket (Jun 28, 2011)

I see that the Darien boat is still listed. Hopefully the owner checks his/her spam box for all the messages they must be receiving.

Another item worth checking out on these boats....

The cockpit drain hoses. You should be able to see both of them by sticking your head down in the sail locker and looking toward the transom.

If they look aged, replace them ASAP. On my boat, there are no valves to shut them off, so if one of those hoses fail, the boat will sink in fast order. Adding valves is an excellent idea.



marcberoz said:


> Here's an update on the 2 boats I was interested in. The one in Marion is very likely sold. The owner has a deposit & seatrial is Tuesday. Don't know about the one in Darien. The owner doesn't answer his email. Arrrgh!!!
> 
> If anyone is thinking of selling their Pearson in the area, I'd like to see it.
> 
> Marc


----------

